# How Do You Adjust A Slide-Out?



## jitch388

My back slide-in needs adjustment and the service center is a couple hours away. Can I do this? It will only slide out when the double slide is about halfway out. I'm sure it has to do with the level of my rig but I had no problem with it the first couple of years. Not til now.


----------



## rdvholtwood

We have a 250RS with an electric slide out - here is the manual which has instructions for adjustment.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

rdvholtwood said:


> We have a 250RS with an electric slide out - here is the manual which has instructions for adjustment.


Thanks for the manual. I saved it on my computer. Is it good for a 2011 TT?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Up State NY Camper said:


> We have a 250RS with an electric slide out - here is the manual which has instructions for adjustment.


Thanks for the manual. I saved it on my computer. Is it good for a 2011 TT?
[/quote]

Thats a good question - best bet is try to call Lippert @ 1-866-524-7821.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

rdvholtwood said:


> We have a 250RS with an electric slide out - here is the manual which has instructions for adjustment.


Thanks for the manual. I saved it on my computer. Is it good for a 2011 TT?
[/quote]

Thats a good question - best bet is try to call Lippert @ 1-866-524-7821. 
[/quote]


----------



## jitch388

Thanks for the manual. Don't you just love outbackers!!


----------

